# What other autoimmune diseases do you have?



## talley (Jul 28, 2012)

I have vitiligo, a rare intestinal disease and now I'm being tested for autoimmune hepatitis...

Do many of you also have other AI diseases? Which ones do we need to watch for?

Getting tired of new diseases popping up...wish I could get a new immune system...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

talley said:


> I have vitiligo, a rare intestinal disease and now I'm being tested for autoimmune hepatitis...
> 
> Do many of you also have other AI diseases? Which ones do we need to watch for?
> 
> Getting tired of new diseases popping up...wish I could get a new immune system...


As far as I know, Grave's Disease, Lupus (systemic and discoid) and Sjogren's!

And that's enough; thank you!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Graves. fibro, and suspect for Lupus but I am kind of ignoring ot for the time being, and just keeping healthy as I can.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Andros said:


> As far as I know, Grave's Disease, Lupus (systemic and discoid) and Sjogren's!
> 
> And that's enough; thank you!


Andros, I say this will all seriousness...you should write a book about the way you so successfully manage these diseases with diet, exercise, and routines that enable you to minimize their impact on your life. You seem to have a really good handle on disease management, which could help others!

Now...back to the original question...sorry to interrupt!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Octavia said:


> Andros, I say this will all seriousness...you should write a book about the way you so successfully manage these diseases with diet, exercise, and routines that enable you to minimize their impact on your life. You seem to have a really good handle on disease management, which could help others!
> 
> Now...back to the original question...sorry to interrupt!


ROLF!! Bless your heart!! No one would listen. Our society does not want to work at being well. They want a quick panacea!

It is interesting to note that the only med I take is my Armour. Everything else has been managed by pursuing to the best of my ability a healthy life-style.

In the beginning it was hard; hard to give things up and hard to stay on track. Now it would seem that I have lived this way all my life; it soon became habitual and therefore is now easy.

Thank you very very much for your sincere and very nice compliment!


----------



## minli (Aug 2, 2011)

personally they had me tested for Sjogren's and Lupus recently but it appears the symptoms I have are from my old friend RA mixed with my new friend Fibro, with added _irritation_ love from my thyroid making every thing else super angry all the time


----------



## minli (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh and I have a weird form of IBS but that comes from being born with more colon than any normal person should have


----------



## debra4444 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hello there.. I have several..
I have had ulcerative colitis for the last 30 years which I keep in remission with prescripton strength probiotics called VSL3.

A few years ago I had unexplained liver hepatitis (non viral) that almost killed me. Dr.s told me it was probably autoimmune. Chinese medicine saved my life.

I have suffered with allergies all my life.

And I was just diagnosed with Graves.. The scary thing about being auto-immune, is that I never know what part of my body is going to be attacked next.

I hope your liver gets well soon. Feel better.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Allergies - indoor, outdoor and some food, Graves, Hashi's, I test positive for Lupus but do not have symptoms.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

minli said:


> Oh and I have a weird form of IBS but that comes from being born with more colon than any normal person should have


Do you mean redundant colon? I have that but thought it was because I am over 6 feet tall and the maker thought I needed more!


----------



## aderjane (Sep 11, 2012)

Andros.... I would listen/read what you had to say on healthy living!!!!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

aderjane said:


> Andros.... I would listen/read what you had to say on healthy living!!!!!!


Bless your heart!! Maybe we will while the winter months away w/a special thread on that. It could be fun and informative. And most of all; maybe helpful!

I do wish good health for everyone!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

aderjane said:


> Andros.... I would listen/read what you had to say on healthy living!!!!!!


Me too! Always good advice and great suggestions!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I was DX'd with a tortuous colon after a colonoscopy and I just looked it up and this is that it said. I thought it meant tight turns - I guess not.

"A tortuous colon is one that is longer than the usual colon and has one or more extra loops to it. It usually is not serious unless the bowel becomes twisted (volvulus)."

What the heck is going on here? Makes you wonder if a extra long colon and thyroid disease have a connection?


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

Lovlkn said:


> I was DX'd with a tortuous colon after a colonoscopy and I just looked it up and this is that it said. I thought it meant tight turns - I guess not.
> 
> "A tortuous colon is one that is longer than the usual colon and has one or more extra loops to it. It usually is not serious unless the bowel becomes twisted (volvulus)."
> 
> What the heck is going on here? Makes you wonder if a extra long colon and thyroid disease have a connection?


I was interested in your observation Lovelkn, you started me thinking and looking it up.
I have those wierd polyps that can turn into cancer, and I need to have a colonoscopy twice a year. I used to suffer from severe IBS. now have the hypo and now psoriasis as well as a few other problems.
My Mum had bowel cancer as well- and looking back i will swear she had undiagnosed thyroid issues .
not sure about extra long colon, but it seems there is a connection with bowel problems and Thyroid, which I wasnt aware of..
Apparently thyroid meds do offer protection to some degree-I guess though we have a whole inflammation thing going on with autoimmune- i know i do. 
How to keep the immune system quiet is the challenge and diet may help.
Saw this post while I was browsing, think it was a Herbal discussion board-

Madpotter
Regular Member

Date Joined Jan 2012
Total Posts : 163
Posted 10/2/2012 10:30 PM (GMT -6) 
Quote- 
"A friend of mine was recently diagnosed with Hashimoto and her doctor put her on the Paleo Diet. Since Paleo is an option for UC as well maybe you could kill two birds with one stone so to speak. I'm in Houston near a large international medical center...my friend's doctor is a reputable medical center doctor. I think the doctor also put her some medication as well. Not sure which one. I can ask if you are interested. Just a thought."
unquote,

So the Paleo perhaps helpful for the Ulcerative Colitis as well as Hashis.

Cheers-thanks for mentioning the possible connection-


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

The colon thing is interesting.


----------



## Sarah31905 (Sep 3, 2012)

As of right now the only AI disease I have been diagnosed with is Hashi's and I am hoping it stays that way. I was also diagnosed at 29 with diverticulitis in my transverse colon, but I don't think that is related to any AI diseases.


----------



## minli (Aug 2, 2011)

webster2 said:


> Do you mean redundant colon? I have that but thought it was because I am over 6 feet tall and the maker thought I needed more!


How odd, I am 5'11 

I was 10 when I was diagnosed, so 26 years ago, TPTB called it Hyper-Spastic-Mega-Redundant Colon with Acquired Hirchsprung's Disease. I was born with 3 times the length and width of my large intestine and have no natural curves at all. It goes behind my lungs, heart, sits on my kidneys......it is a ton of fun. I control it with diet so I don't become impacted. When it decides to be extra spastic I have to hit the muscle relaxers, but most of the time I just grin and bear it.

We always thought it came from my dad's agent orange exposure, but very interesting to hear so many have something similar.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

minli said:


> How odd, I am 5'11
> 
> I was 10 when I was diagnosed, so 26 years ago, TPTB called it Hyper-Spastic-Mega-Redundant Colon with Acquired Hirchsprung's Disease. I was born with 3 times the length and width of my large intestine and have no natural curves at all. It goes behind my lungs, heart, sits on my kidneys......it is a ton of fun. I control it with diet so I don't become impacted. When it decides to be extra spastic I have to hit the muscle relaxers, but most of the time I just grin and bear it.
> 
> We always thought it came from my dad's agent orange exposure, but very interesting to hear so many have something similar.


OMG, wow...that sounds very painful.

My dad was exposed to Agent Orange as well. He has a ton of health issues from it. He went to VN 3 times. He has had a ton of intestine removed. Weird, huh?

I like being 6'1"...been this tall since I was 12.


----------



## minli (Aug 2, 2011)

That is too odd. Small world isn't it


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

That it is!


----------

